# Fritz Box 7270 - Problem mit NAS



## BlackBetty466 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Seit ca. 2 Jahren habe ich eine Fritz Box 7270.
Daran habe ich eine USB-Festplatte angeschlossen, um von allen Geräten  im Netzwerk auf unsere dort gespeicherte Musiksammlung zugreifen zu  können. Das läuft auch von Anfang an recht unproblematisch.
Seit dem vorletzten Wochenende habe ich jedoch ein kleines Problem, und  zwar werden die Dateien in einigen Ordnern nicht mehr erkannt. Zunächst  dachte ich, es wären die Dateien verloren gegangen, weil ich die  Festplatte ausgeschaltet habe, ohne sie vorher von der Fritz Box zu  trennen (es wird ja auf der Benutzeroberfläche davor gewarnt).

Also habe ich die Platte direkt an den PC angeschlossen und die nicht  auffindbaren Dateien waren alle vorhanden. Wieder an der Fritz Box sind  sie wieder nicht auffindbar ("Dieser Ordner ist leer").

Dann habe ich die Platte wieder an den Rechner gestöpselt, die  betreffenden Ordner gelöscht und von der Back-Up-Platte neu aufgespielt.  Dann das ganze wieder an die Box, und die Dateien werden wieder nicht  erkannt.

Ich habe die Box neu gestartet und vor ein paar Tage auch die neue FW aufgespielt. Ausserdem habe ich die Box die Platte neu indexieren lassen. Trotzdem noch immer dasselbe Problem...

Hat irgenwer dafür eine Erklärung? Und evtl. sogar eine Lösung?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2011)

Hat der ordner oder die dateien manchmal irgendwelche sonderzeichen im namen mit denen die box nicht klar kommt?
Was passiert,wenn du die dateien am rechner in einen anderen ordner auf der platte ziehst?
Hast du es mal damit versucht,deine daten am pc zu sichern,partition auf der platte auflösen,neu anlegen,formatieren und neu bespielen? Vieleicht hat nur das dateisystem einen treffer,mit dem die box nicht klar kommt.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (16. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe!

Aus Verzweiflung habe ich die Platte gestern morgen einfach mal direkt am PC formatiert, dann einen der Problemordner neu angelegt und ein paar Dateien hineinkopiert. Dann die Platte wieder an die Box und wieder keine Dateien im Ordner gefunden...

Dann habe ich nochmal formatiert und die leere Platte von der Box indexieren lassen, danach wieder den Problemordner mit ein paar Testdatein angelegt, und endlich hat die Box die dann wieder gefunden 

Jetzt kopiere ich gerade das BackUp wieder auf die Platte, hoffe mal, dass dan alles wieder läuft wie es soll...


----------



## Crymes (17. Juli 2011)

Wie schnell sind bei dir ungefähr die Übertragungsraten?


----------



## BlackBetty466 (19. Juli 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind bei dir ungefähr die Übertragungsraten?


 
Wenn ich über die Box Daten auf die Platte kopiere, dann zeigt Windows  ca. 1,5 - 2 MB/s an. Zum Befüllen der Platte stecke ich Sie deshalb  lieber an den USB-Port des PCs, aber zum Streamen von Musik auf  irgendein Gerät im Netzwerk reicht es.





BlackBetty466 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich nochmal formatiert und die leere Platte von der Box indexieren lassen, danach wieder den Problemordner mit ein paar Testdatein angelegt, und endlich hat die Box die dann wieder gefunden
> 
> Jetzt kopiere ich gerade das BackUp wieder auf die Platte, hoffe mal, dass dan alles wieder läuft wie es soll...


 
...nein, es funzt leider nicht, die Ordner verschwinden sofort wieder...

Habe jetzt die Platte nochmal am USB Port des PCs formatiert, neu befüllt,  wieder an die FritzBox gesteckt und neu indexieren lassen. Und habe  wieder dasselbe Problem wie vorher, ein kompletter Ordner wird als leer  erkannt, obwohl definitv über 6GB an Daten darin sind.

Habe dann versucht über die Fritz.NAS Funktion in der  Konfigurationsoberfläche diesen Ordner auf die Platte zu kopieren, da  bekomme ich die Meldung, dass die Dateien schon vorhanden wären.
Werden aber nirgendwo angezeigt, habe es von 3 verschiedenen PCs  versucht, unter unterschiedlichen Benutzerkonten, als "normaler" User  sowie als Administrator, mit 'nem FTP-Client... Alles ohne Ergebnis.

Ich weiss, dass die Dateien da sind, die Box scheint es auch zu wissen,  aber angezeigt werden sie nicht, und Zugriff ist natürlich auch nicht  möglich...

So langsam spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, die Box einfach durch ein anständiges Gerät zu ersetzen

Ich habe mal einfach einen Neuen Ordner in dem "leeren" Ordner erstellt.  Wenn ich dann in einen anderen Ordner wechsle und sofort wieder  zurückkomme, ist der neue Ordner auch verschwunden. Wenn ich dann noch  einen erstelle, heisst der dann Neuer Ordner (2), also ist der erste  noch da, aber nicht mehr zu sehen...

Macht den Eindruck, als hätte ich irgendwo Ordner verstecken aktiviert,  weiss aber werder wo, noch wie ich das rückgängig bekomme...


----------



## diba24 (30. August 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit der Fritzbox 7270. Bis gestern diente eine dort angeschlossene 2,5 Zoll Toshiba HD als zentraler Ablageort für Musik.
Nach einem heutigen Firmwareupdate und dem Anlegen eines TCP/IP Druckerports unter Win7 64bit (für einen jetzt nicht angeschlossenen Canon IP5200) erscheinen alle Ordner des internen und USB-NAS vollständig. Nur der im Root der Toshiba Platte liegende Ordner MP3 wird als leer dagestellt.

Auch über die WEB-Oberfläche der Fritzbox kann ich die Box nicht dazu bewegen, mir den Inhalt des Ordners anzuzeigen. Der absolvierte Indexdienst in der Fritzoberfläche scheint auch nichts zu bringen.

Die Platte ist von der Struktur her i. O. und die Songs und die nicht angezeigten Unterordner sind direkt am PC angeschlossen auch sichtbar. Format der Platte ist NTFS.

Hat jemand eine Idee?  Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## riedochs (30. August 2011)

Hast du die FB mal resetted?


----------



## diba24 (31. August 2011)

Die Box habe ich erfolglos resetet und anschließend auch auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Leider wieder ohne den Inhalt des Ordners zu sehen.

Dann habe ich einen USB-Hub mit seperater Stromversorgung zwischen Platte und Box gehängt, um diesen Punkt auch auszuschließen.

Eine andere 2,5er HD läuft problemlos und ist komplett sichtbar. Also deren USB-Kabel anstelle des vorhandenen Y-Kabels der Toshiba-Platte gesteckt, wieder nichts.

Weitere Ideen anyone?


----------



## Abductee (31. August 2011)

passiert das auch wenn sie mit fat32 formatiert ist?


----------



## diba24 (31. August 2011)

Das werde ich jetzt mal testen. Muss nur vorher knapp 400GB Daten von der Platte schaufeln. Andererseits lief die Platte ja auch vorher mit dem NTFS Dateisystem stabil und auch die zweite getestete hatte das Format.

Aber: Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## diba24 (1. September 2011)

Das Problem scheint der Index-Dienst der Fritzbox zu sein. Wenn ich den Ordner via Netzwerk beschicke, wird (bis jetzt) jede Datei erkannt. Zusätzlich hat der Samba-Server wohl auch mit nicht konformen Datei-bzw. Ordner-Namen seine Schwierigkeiten.

to be updatet


----------



## soyus3 (27. März 2012)

Hatte das selbe Problem. Bei mir lag das Problem an einem einzigen Album (bzw einem Ordner) woraufhin meine komplette Sammlung nicht mehr erkannt wurde. Das Resultat war, dass der Ordner über ftp und Fritz.Box Oberfläche als leer angezeigt wurde, und beim direkt anschließen alles normal war.
*Mein Lösungsweg* war aufwändig aber effektiv: 
z.B. Ordner mp3 aufteilen in mp3_1, mp3_2, mp3_3,... usw an die Fritzbox anschließen und prüfen, welcher Ordner als leer angezeigt wird. wieder an den PC anschließen und mit dem dem (über fritz.box als leer angezeigten) Ordner genauso verfahren wie mit dem übergeordneten Verzeichnet. 
Je nach anzahl der Unterordner wird das eine zeitaufwendige Angelegenheit. 
Besser natürlich, man weiß, ab wann der entsprechende Ordner über die Fritz Box als leer angezeigt wurde und prüft einfach die letzten geänderten Ordner. 

*Hat also weder was mit der Anzahl der Ordner, der Dateigröße noch der Anzahl der Dateien bzw. Index-Datei zu tun,* 
Wie beschrieben lag der Fehler bei mir an einem *.mp3 Album. Woran es aber genau lag, kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Hab das Album einfach nochmal konvertiert und wieder zur Sammlung hinzugefügt. Seit dem funzt wieder alles wie gehabt. 

Hoffe ich kann jemandem mit ähnlichem Problem helfen


----------



## Pammes (1. November 2012)

Jep, mir hat´s geholfen! 
Nach einem FW-Update auf 54.05.22 meiner 7270v2 war der mp3-Ordner auf der am USB-Port der FB angeschlossenen Festplatte leer. Direkt an den PC angesteckt waren alle Unterverzeichnisse lesbar. Ich habe am PC Unterverzeichnisse mit Namen A - Z im mp3-Ordner erstellt und die mp3-Alben in die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse verschoben. Siehe da, die Unsichtbarkeit beschränkte sich auf nur mehr ein Verzeichnis. Nach näherem Eingrenzen fand ich den Übeltäter: Es war ein Apostroph (´) in einem der Dateinamen. Nach dem Löschen des Sonderzeichens in dieser Datei waren alle anderen mp3s in diesem Verzeichnis auch wieder sichtbar.
Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung!

Mein Dank geht an soyus3 für die Hilfe, die mir von AVM verwehrt blieb.
Grüße
Pammes


----------



## fitzefatze (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe gerade mehrere Stunden damit verbracht, die Festplatte einzubinden. Habe gegoogelt wie ein Blöder und habe auch alle Hinweise von AVM befolgt. Danach sah ich die FP, aber im NAS waren die Ordner nicht zu sehen und es gab ständig Fehlermeldungen, dass es beim Indexieren Probleme gab. In diesem Forum fand ich den hilfreichsten Eintrag. Durch diverse Operationen befanden sich auf meiner FP Dateien, die nicht von mir dorthin kopiert wurden. Einige begannen mit einem Punkt, einige waren in einem Ordner "Fritz" - alle neuen Dateien und auch die in diesem Ordner löschte ich - FP wieder neu anstöpseln - und danach ging es plötzlich (den Ordner konnte ich nicht löschen, war aber auch nicht nötig). Es scheint offenbar an den Sonderzeichen zu liegen.


----------

